

Compare European Amazon prices - curiua
http://www.curiua.com/
Amazon currently has five shops in Europe (UK/DE/IT/FR/SP) with different prices. Due to free trade in the EU, it sometime really pays to check all stores before buying Amazon goods.
======
drucken
Interesting concept but,

1\. It seems to fail silently for searches it cannot find, making you doubt
whether it works at all or something wrong with your web browser.

2\. If you are going to make it such a heavily scripting dependent site, then
why not add price comparison on the rollovers or some other way to see prices
immediately following a search?

3\. It does not seem to work with Internet Explorer 8 or old Firefox browsers
(3.6.* generation).

------
dClauzel
This is a GREAT idea. We need more tools like that in Europe.

